# External USB Hard Drive [Solved]

## nilecirb

Hi. I'm new to Gentoo and Linux in general. There is a problem with my external USB hard drive. It seems that my computer is reading the drive properly, but I can't find /dev/sda or any other SCSI drives. All I can find is /dev/sd.

When I type dmesg, I get this (there's more, but I took out everything not related to the hard drive):

```

hub.c: new USB device 00:03.3-1, assigned address 2

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: WDC       Model: WD2500JB-00EVA0   Rev: 15.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

```

Thanks to anyone who can help me.Last edited by nilecirb on Mon Feb 16, 2004 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

what kernel version are you using?  did you include the options related to a usb mass-storage device?

----------

## nilecirb

I'm using kernel version 2.4.22 and I'm pretty sure that I have all the options enabled.

Here's my lsmod:

```

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: PF

ide-floppy             11968   0  (autoclean)

nvidia               1627296   9  (autoclean)

serial                 50564   0  (unused)

isa-pnp                27204   0  [serial]

sis900                 12108   1

ohci1394               22760   0  (unused)

ieee1394               40772   0  [ohci1394]

snd-pcm-oss            34372   1

snd-mixer-oss          10864   1  [snd-pcm-oss]

snd-intel8x0           16356   2  (autoclean)

snd-pcm                53984   0  (autoclean) [snd-pcm-oss snd-intel8x0]

snd-ac97-codec         35512   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0]

snd-page-alloc          5428   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm]

snd-mpu401-uart         2752   0  (autoclean) [snd-intel8x0]

snd-rawmidi            12160   0  (autoclean) [snd-mpu401-uart]

snd-seq-oss            22016   0  (unused)

snd-seq-midi-event      3264   0  [snd-seq-oss]

snd-seq                33584   2  [snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event]

snd-timer              13156   0  [snd-pcm snd-seq]

snd-seq-device          3568   0  [snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq]

snd                    28324   0  [snd-pcm-oss snd-mixer-oss snd-intel8x0 snd-pcm snd-ac97-codec snd-mpu401-uart snd-rawmidi snd-seq-oss snd-seq-midi-event snd-seq snd-timer snd-seq-device]

soundcore               3364   5  [snd]

usb-storage            56348   0  (unused)

hid                    13332   0  (unused)

usb-ohci               17312   0  (unused)

ehci-hcd               14944   0  (unused)

usbcore                55264   1  [usb-storage hid usb-ohci ehci-hcd]

```

If I'm missing anything, please tell me. Thanks.

----------

## haylocki

Hi, for my drive I also have to load the scsi disk module (sd_mod) Don't know if you have this compiled in the kernel though.

Ian

----------

## nilecirb

I checked to see if SCSI disk support is compiled in the kernel, and it is. So how exactly do I load sd_mod?

Thanks.

Edit:

SCSI disk support is compiled in the kernel, but it is built in, not as a module. Will that be a problem?

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

to get my usb-mass storage device working, I also had to select what kind if device it is (in my case, the two SD options).  Have you tried looking at that?

----------

## nilecirb

Sorry, I don't really get what you mean. If you're talking about the kernel configuration, almost all the SCSI options are already built-in. Also, almost all the SCSI drivers are modules already.

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

as well as enabling the scsi stuff, under usb in make menuconfig, turn on usb mass storage support, and then right under that show up different options.  For instance, I turn on both SanDisk SDDR* options.  You might want to look here and see if you need any of them.

----------

## nilecirb

USB Mass Storage support is a module, and all the options underneath that, except for USB Mass Storage verbose debug, are already built in. Can you think of anything else that could cause this problem? 

Thanks again for all your help.

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

perhaps some of those options could conflict with each other??  does your dmesg have anything interesting to say?  How does dmesg change if you unplug and plug back in your drive?  Looking into these might help see if your kernel recognized your drive at all.  I wish I could be of more help, but I only have usb-storage working in a 2.6 kernel.  Tomorrow morning if you still don't have this solved I'll check my config where I have it working.  If you just have time to experiment, try switching things between being modules and built in.  Sometimes either the kernel or devices (I'm not sure which is to blame) can be finicky about things like this.

----------

## nilecirb

I don't know if this means anything, but when I pull out the USB cable and type dmesg, the hard drive still shows up, just like before I unplugged it. When I replug the cable and type dmesg again, it's exactly the same as always.

----------

## taskara

```
insmod sd_mod
```

gives you scsi disk support

add it to /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.4

----------

## haylocki

Have you tried following the instructions at this link 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=53537&highlight=external+usb

Maybe you are using the wrong module for your hardware, instead of usb-ohci you could try usb-uhci or uhci-hcd.

my dmesg looks like this :

hub 2-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 3

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Maxtor 6  Model: E040L0            Rev: 0811

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 80293248 512-byte hdwr sectors (41110 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 3

Your dmesg does not have the scsi generic line, are you sure you have scsi generic support selected in the kernel ?

I am also using kernel 2.6 so maybe it just works better than kernel 2.4 for usb devices

Ian

----------

## nilecirb

In response to taskara's suggestion, there is no /etc/modules.autoload/kernel-2.4, but there is /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4. I copied

```

insmod sd_mod

```

into it, but it didn't seem to work. Then I just typed 

```

insmod sd_mod

```

in, and I got 

```

insmod: sd_mod: no module by that name found

```

After that, I rechecked to make sure that SCSI disk support is compiled into the kernel, and it is built in. Also, on the link from haylocki, it says that if SCSI disk support is chosen as a module, then it will be called sd_mod, but it doesn't specify what happens or what it's called if it's built into the kernel. Is it any different?

As for haylocki's suggestion, I rechecked the kernel configuration and I do have SCSI generic support selected. I also checked the kernel under USB support, and EHCI HCD, UHCI, and OHCI are all selected as modules.

Thanks again for all the help.

----------

## taskara

I would change scsi support, scsi disk support, scsi generic support, and your usb, and usbstorage all to built in, rather than modules..

of course it is possible that linux doesn't like the chipset in the device  :Confused: 

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

 *nilecirb wrote:*   

> I don't know if this means anything, but when I pull out the USB cable and type dmesg, the hard drive still shows up, just like before I unplugged it. When I replug the cable and type dmesg again, it's exactly the same as always.

 

When you type dmesg after removing the cable, you should still see the same message, because it's a log-type file.  Does anything new show up?  Does the same message show up again when you replug it in, or is it still listed just once in dmesg?  Have you tried modprobing each of the usb options (like ohci, etc.) when none of the others are loaded?  (I believe when you have more than one of them loaded, they can mess each other up.  This is why the kernel won't let you have more than one compiled in at once, except for ehci (usb 2) which you can have with any one of the others.  By the way, what have you tried in terms of ehci?

In my kernel (it's a 2.6, so I'm sure you'll have to adjust a little)  under scsi the only features I have enabled (built in, not modules) are /proc/scsi, scsi disk support, 256 max # of scsi discs, scsi generic support, and error reporting.  I have nothing under scsi low-level drivers.  

Under USB, I have (built in, not modules) support for USB, usb device filesystem, ehci, uhci, usb printer (though I don't have one and have never used this), usb mass storage, the two SanDisk options under mass storage, usb human interface device, and HID input layer support. 

My entire kernel config will be up for a few days here:  http://home.mindspring.com/~cbussman/id1.html

(please forgive the hideous website, I've just started doing anything like this, and it's from a template)

let me know if any more information about my setup would be helpful.

----------

## nilecirb

I have built in Support for USB and USB Mass Storage support, and SCSI support, SCSI disk support, and SCSI generic support were already built in. After building in the two USB related options, nothing changed. It still does not work.

As for the cable: after removing it, dmesg is exactly the same as if I had not removed it. Once I replug it in, I type dmesg and the same message shows up. Nothing changes, even though I have another USB device plugged which is also being read like my hard drive. They both still have the same designated drives (sda and sdb supposedly). I have also tried modprobing each of the USB options, but while the others are still loaded because I do not know how to unload them. I haven't done anything in terms of ehci, at least not to my knowledge.

Under SCSI support, I have SCSI support, SCSI disk support, SCSI CD-ROM support, SCSI generic support, Enable extra checks in new queueing code, and Probe all LUNs on each SCSI device built in. I also have a max of 40 SCSI disks and no /proc/scsi option, but 49 modules under SCSI low-level drivers. Under USB support, I have 12 built in: I have all of zfc-tinkerer's except for the USB Printer support (not enabled at all) and the HCI's and USB Human Interface Device support (as modules). In addition, I have 17 modules.

Thanks for the help and the kernel config. Any other suggestions?

----------

## BlinkEye

@nilecirb 

i'm just trying out my external usb device (not working yet, i had disabled every scsi option but need at least the scsi disk support). some hints to questions you asked: to remove a module type: "rmmod *modulename*". to load it either type: "insmod /path/to/module/and/modulename" (for kernel-2.6 you'll have to load the driver with the .ko extension, or else the driver with .o extension - for example "insmod /home/drivers/yenta_socket.ko" or "insmod /homer/drivers/yenta_socket.o") or you type: "modprobe *modulename* (don't need to give the path). as for the discussion about built or not built-in: if a module is built-in you can't rmmod (unload) it, this is the hole difference between built-in and not built-in modules. 

about the decission of OHCI/UHCI support: with "lspci -v" you get the output of your mainboard specs - there you'll see a line similar to my output "USB Controller: blabla (rev ...) (... [UHCI]). if you get UHCI enable UHCI, else choose OHCI. i don't have any idea if they conflict with each other, but better be safe than sorry - you for sure only need one. as for your dmesg output (or press "ctrl + alt + F12") you really should get a message if you disconnect your hard drive and/or reconnect it. i can't help you further, the only thing i can think of is that if you can't get it to work i would build the kernel-2.6 - and see if you get the same result (btw - far better menu-layout to configure your kernel and a lot faster than the 2.4.*  - and as you seem to know pretty much about building a kernel why not try it? (emerge development-sources)

----------

## zfc-tinkerer

the other advantage to the 2.6 sources (or at least one of them, there are many) is that it autodetects a lot of your hardware before you run menuconfig.

----------

## nilecirb

I emerged development-sources and I tried compiling kernel-2.6. However, I still have the same problem as before with the external hard drive and now my window manager is not working either. There's also other problems with my eth0 not loading properly, so it seems that switching to 2.6 has made everything worse. l will try to fix the window manager and eth0 problems, and then move on to my original external hard drive problems.

Thanks for the suggestions.

----------

## BlinkEye

yep. head up. it takes a while to enable all your needed features in a new kernel build. we'll get your hd working (mine is now without any problem)

----------

## nilecirb

I just finished compiling and getting 2.6.2 to work. All I have to do now is get my laptop to read my external hard drive correctly. Can someone help me through this process?

----------

## taskara

is it detected properly?

what does dmesg reveal?

are you using modules or are they all built directly in the kernel?

----------

## nilecirb

Dmesg output:

```

Linux version 2.6.2 (root@localhost) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r3, propolice)) #6 Sun Feb 15 14:55:56 PST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f400 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 00000000000e0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e4000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fdf0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdf0000 - 000000001fdfb000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fdfb000 - 000000001fe00000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fe00000 - 0000000020000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fff80000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

509MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 130544

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 126448 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

Sony Vaio laptop detected.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 SONY                                      ) @ 0x000f7af0

ACPI: RSDT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20030512 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1fdf6ebf

ACPI: FADT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20030512 PTL  0x01000000) @ 0x1fdfaf3c

ACPI: MADT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20030512 PTL  0x00000000) @ 0x1fdfafb0

ACPI: DSDT (v001   SONY       F0 0x20030512 PTL  0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Building zonelist for node : 0

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda8

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order 11: 16384 bytes)

Detected 2807.065 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Memory: 512956k/522176k available (1997k kernel code, 8452k reserved, 831k data, 152k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 5554.17 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd996, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040116

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS963 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC0] (gpe 21)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: the driver 'system' has been registered

PnPBIOS: Scanning system for PnP BIOS support...

PnPBIOS: Found PnP BIOS installation structure at 0xc00f7bb0

PnPBIOS: PnP BIOS version 1.0, entry 0xf0000:0xc048, dseg 0x400

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:00' and the driver 'system'

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x8000-0x80fe has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x80ff-0x80ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x8100-0x811f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x1080-0x109f has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x10a0-0x10bf has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x10c0-0x10df has been reserved

pnp: 00:00: ioport range 0x10e0-0x10ff has been reserved

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:01' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:02' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:03' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0c' and the driver 'system'

pnp: match found with the PnP device '00:0d' and the driver 'system'

PnPBIOS: 17 nodes reported by PnP BIOS; 17 recorded by driver

SCSI subsystem initialized

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:02.1

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: v1.22 (20021013) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Initializing Cryptographic API

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

Equalizer2002: Simon Janes (simon@ncm.com) and David S. Miller (davem@redhat.com)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1000-0x1007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1008-0x100f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: HITACHI_DK23EA-60, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: UJDA740 DVD/CDRW, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 117210240 sectors (60011 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 < p5 p6 p7 p8 >

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

pnp: the driver 'ns558' has been registered

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

NET: Registered protocol family 26

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda8, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda8) for (hda8)

Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 152k freed

Adding 755012k swap on /dev/hda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1

st: Version 20031228, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c0385720(lo)

ohci1394: $Rev: 1097 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[11]  MMIO=[f4005000-f40057ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x2000, IRQ 11, 08:00:46:a9:1e:ce.

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.3 (0000 -> 0002)

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 11, pci mem e0920000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2003 Oct 13 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 9, pci mem e0922000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[0800460301692789]

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 11, pci mem e0924000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 1-0:1.0: new USB device on port 1, assigned address 2

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:03.2 (0010 -> 0012)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 10, pci mem e0926000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

scsi0 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: WDC       Model: WD2500JB-00EVA0   Rev: 15.0

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sda: 488397168 512-byte hdwr sectors (250059 MB)

sda: assuming drive cache: write through

 /dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1

Attached scsi disk sda at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:02.6 (0000 -> 0001)

hub 4-0:1.0: new USB device on port 2, assigned address 2

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

  Vendor: Sony      Model: MSC-U03           Rev: 2.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Attached scsi removable disk sdb at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

Attached scsi generic sg1 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0,  type 0

WARNING: USB Mass Storage data integrity not assured

USB Mass Storage device found at 2

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex

drivers/usb/host/uhci-hcd.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.1

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

nvidia: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.2

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.2

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.2

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

```

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> are you using modules or are they all built directly in the kernel?
> 
> 

 

Support for USB is used as a module.

----------

## taskara

ok, well it looks like you have hotplug working, and loading the correct modules.. your external drive is found as /dev/sda, and you have one partition.

so you just need to make a directory to mount the device to, like /mnt/usbdrive

and mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive

don't use supermount, it doesn't seem to work properly with usb drives, b because when you unplug it you are not actually removing media, but the whole device.

and u can add an fstab entry, but if you don't have it plugged in all the time, then pass "noauto" option.

then you just need to run 

```
mount /mnt/usbdrive
```

----------

## nilecirb

Thanks, it's working now except for a couple small details. My main user account can't mount; only root can. How can I fix that? Also, I want to add a fstab entry to make my life easier, but what would I put under the filesystem? And the two numbers at the end?

----------

## taskara

hey, I think something like:

```
/dev/sda   /mnt/usbdrive   fat32        uid=1000,users,noauto,defaults    0 0
```

the type, is whatever you formatted the partition as.

is it linux filesystem or windows?

----------

## nilecirb

I used it first with Windows, and I think it should be NTFS instead of FAT32. What exactly do the two last numbers and the "uid=1000,users,noauto,defaults" do? Also, you told me to mount /dev/sda1 before. Why is it just /dev/sda now?

----------

## taskara

ok, well linux does not write to ntfs properly, so you should change it to fat32 if you need to be able to write to it under both linux and windows.

in which case you just change the filesystem type in fstab to get it to write.

uid=1000 tells fstab to allow people in the users group to write to teh device, users lets users mount and unmount it, noauto tells it not to automatically mount on boot (incase you don't have it plugged in - u coudl leave this off if u want, and defaults are other defaults to set - u may need to leave this off too..

----------

## nilecirb

If I change it to FAT32, I would have to format it right? The only problem with that is I have approximately 235 GB of stuff on the drive, and I don't want to lose it all. Is it possible to fix this with fstab?

----------

## taskara

well if it is ntfs, then you cannot write to it safely.

----------

## nilecirb

I guess I'll have to use Windows to write to it then. Thanks everyone for all your help.

----------

